# Lineage 2 critical error



## ar4i (Apr 17, 2005)

Hello!
i have just installed Line age 2 and an update patch too.. everything updated well and as soon as i clicked on the shortcut gor the game.. it went to start but 2 seconds later i got an error...

error

thanks in advance :up:


----------



## ar4i (Apr 17, 2005)

i have re installed the new drivers... 

Anyone


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

What directx version do you have, graphics card, and grahics drivers? What lineage II server are you trying to connect to?


----------



## ar4i (Apr 17, 2005)

the card is Geforce FX 5500. .. directx is the one that came with the game, its version 9 and the drivers for the card a the newest because i just updated them.. server i am trying to connect is a russian one... but that shouldnt matter cos it wouldnt even let me into the game.. as soon as i start it it forws me out with that error


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yah but we can't help with games like LII or other games with "private servers"
oh, and please remove that link.


----------



## ar4i (Apr 17, 2005)

so u cant help me find out what causes that error.. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

it's true, the subject is way too iffy here, helpin people with games like that.


----------

